
Parasitic Vines That Feed on Parasitic Wasps That Feed on Trees - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/30/science/parasitic-vines-wasps.html
======
merricksb
Discussed last week:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17806127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17806127)

